# 'At last a life' the book which has saved countless people..



## Alex Massey (Feb 10, 2012)

Now I am not a big believer on these internet fourms, and quite honestly if you're trying to get better this is the last place you'll find it, these places are always so negative and clingy, so get off the site.. You're granting you anxiety the knowledge that you care about it enough to go on these silly sites, so if you can help it, turn off the computer.

But here's what I'm here for, to tell you people that there's a book called 'a life at last' by Paul David. Now I don't work for Paul or am trying to promote this book, but it has worked for me, and it WILL work for you. It pains me to see so many people worrying and on these sites and they're good to find information on if you're desperate but honestly this is the last place you want to be right now. Anyway, on this book, he goes through why you're feeling anxiety, why you are feeling depersonalization, why you are feeling everything right now and explains what it is and what you need to do to get rid of it slowly but surely. I honestly couldn't praise this book enough, it put my mind to instant rest just after reading the first few lines of it. Every time I feel anxious I read this book or just a chapter, and feel good again. He talks you through why not to fear it, why not to worry about these things and it all just makes sense, something seems to trigger in your brain when you read it. I really want people to get better, I know how you're feeling right now and that's why I've took the time out of my day to try and tell you about this book...

If you don't want to read it that's understandable and if what you're doing now is working then stay as you are as long as you're happy. But if you're like me who doesn't have any medication or therapy, then this is probably the next best thing. Without fear anxiety cannot exist. Without lack of knowledge, anxiety cannot exist. He talks you through everything and I can't praise it enough, I really hope you people get this guys book and read it because it'll help you too.

I instantly recognized the things I was doing wrong and the things I was doing right, I put his information together along with my own little theories to make it more approachable and understandable in my own head as we all do, and now I literally feel better every week. Anyway that's enough of that, put the title of the book into Google and you can get it for £14 from Amazon UK, I think you can get the digital version cheaper though but I advise the hard-back version. Anyway, good luck everyone and please let me know if you've also had success with this book or if you buy it and get results from it! PEACE!


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

I read about that book and I liked the guys pitch but I ended up going with

"Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness and Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness and Unreality"

It seems to be giving me everything I need...its pretty thorough and I honestly dont see how any other book can trump the advice and approach this book takes, which makes me a lot of practical sense.

If anyone has read both please advise on what the differences are in the approaches. Also I wouldnt exactly discount the forum...many posters have agreed you can spend thousands on therapy and self help but all it really doing is repackaging the insight and tips of all the posts here which are most helpful.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> I read about that book and I liked the guys pitch but I ended up going with
> 
> "Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder: A Mindfulness and Acceptance Guide to Conquering Feelings of Numbness and Unreality"
> 
> ...


Yep I've also read "Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder" , like 1/2 years ago, and I've read some parts of it recently, I find it to be a pretty informative and helpful book.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

ok no one can know that one particular method *will* work for everyone else......blanket statements are rarely true...... it also might steer people away from trying something, might want to be a little less confrontational with your suggestions, could go a long way. if it's that good of a resource it doesn't need such an aggressive sell


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

At last a life is the book that made me better. I follow it completely when I help others get better. I did read 'overcoming depersonalization', but the tone of the book is more scary than comforting to the reader in my opinion. It breaks down DP into so many aspects, that I feel it only gives the reader more to worry about. I feel like there is a lot of extra written in the book, so the publisher could slap a price tag on it.


----------

